# Boat Launch



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I work as in-house counsel for a shipbuilder in South Louisiana. Saturday, before we left for Florida (weather is beautiful, and Cricket is having a ball!), we launched an offshore supply vessel in Bayou Lafourche (a bayou that runs from the northern to the southern part of our parish all the way down to the Gulf of Mexico). Anyway, it was pretty incredible to watch, and I thought you guys might like to see the pics.

These are right at the launch started...you can see the boat gradually tilting off of the blocks.

















There it goes...into the water:









And here's the splash on the other bank of the bayou:

















Pretty cool, huh? I've seen these before b/c they usually do them during work hours, but this was the first time my kids had seen one go in, and they were amazed.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim, these are great pics! My DH did a double take! Thanks for posting!

Connie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kim that is so cool - I've never seen a boat being launched before.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

That is sooo totally cool-Thank you so much for sharing. Have never seen anything like that-but then I am land locked in the Middle of the country-I keep telling my friend that someday I am going to pack up my truck & move to Louisiana. Used to love to go to New Orleans and just enjoy the food the people and the city.

Pat


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow how cool was that? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's really cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa, that's a LOT of displaced water!!! Great photos, Kim. Thanks !


----------



## Rosebud8506 (Jun 20, 2007)

wow! that is very cool! amazing! thanks for sharing


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! I've wondered how they get those big ships in the water! Great photos...that must have been exciting to see, especially for your kiddos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow. That's really cool. I didn't know that they simply tipped them off the blocks into the water. I guess I had no idea what they do. Terrific photos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like the Knockout lived up to its name - at least for those on the other shore! LOL

It is amazing how HUGE the boat looked while it was still out of the water, but once it gets down into the bayou, it doesn't look quite so big anymore (relatively speaking, of course). 

I had no idea that is how they launch a larger boat. One of our family members had a large commercial fishing boat and we would visit when he was near us or we would go on board when he was docked at home, but I never knew how they got boats into the water other than boat ramps. It never crossed my mind that they drop them in! LOL


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, very cool. thanks for the photos


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That was interesting. Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

how do they tip them off of the blocks?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*weight*

out of curiosity, how much does a ship like that weigh? That is one big load entering the water. What kind of sound does it make?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim~ That was very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - Low-tech rules! I have been around boats my whole life and I had no idea they launched ships that way. Thanks for sharing, Kim.


----------

